
Protocol aware recovery for consensus-based storage - irfansharif
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/27/protocol-aware-recovery-for-consensus-based-storage/
======
dwenzek
An interesting and well-written paper.

The authors not only advocate remarkably well their approach for protocol-
aware recovery of distributed systems, they also give a broad overview of
storage faults, their adverse impacts on consensus protocols and the possible
recovery strategies.

